# Weight Pull Training



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

I saw that a few people on here weight pulled, so I thought I'd ask.

Do you have your own weight pull training area at your homes? If so, do you just pull the standard distance? How often do you train your dog? Also, once your dog starts pulling large amounts of weights, what do you use as weight?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I use both my home and a field a few blocks away (for times where my grass is actually not dead and I don't want to tear it up). When I'm using my yard we do about 30ft back and forth, so 60ft total. For Nubs I start out with 25lbs back and forth, then rest. Then I add 20lbs for 45lbs back and forth, then I add 20lb and do it again, then another 10lb because at this point my set up digs into the ground so bad that even I have issues pulling it. So if Nubs can pull it we do one last down and back, otherwise I remove that final 10lbs and do a down and back.

If I use the field, we walk the whole field (about 1 1/2 football fields) with weight. 30lbs then 45lbs, then finish with 20lbs just for a cool down. I personally never do over 20mins in training at a time. Nubs burns out FAST. 

Then many times I have Nubs pull me on a scooter for about 2 miles. Sometimes I add up to 45lbs on the scooter for a "challenge" but he does really well with it.

How often do I train him? About 3 times a week. Nubs burns out fast and gets bored so I try to switch things up.

For weights I use a mixture of barbell weights and bricks. If I'm up at the field (no drag sled), it's just the barbell weight. If I'm at home with a cart or drag sled I use both bricks and the barbell weights. 
The more weight I need, the more bricks and cinder blocks I use. 

If your really interested, this site ROCKS with information http://www.pulldoggies.com/


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

LOL.....DM beat me to the Pulldoggies site!!


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the info! Also, what organization do you do your pulls with?


edit: do you have a wheeled cart? Or sled?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

pugmom said:


> LOL.....DM beat me to the Pulldoggies site!!


lol  Nah nah nahhhhhh! 



l2andom said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info! Also, what organization do you do your pulls with?
> 
> 
> edit: do you have a wheeled cart? Or sled?


I pull with the UKC currently, but If I had a good enough car I would also be pulling with the APA and IWPA. My next dog will be ADBA/UKC/AADR registered and so that will open up those two clubs as well.

I have both. I've found the sled to work better just because I only need 1/4th of the weight to give him a good work out. With a cart He can easily pull 1500lbs and I am not hauling that much weight in bricks around my yard. No way lol


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome thank you. I may end up with a dog sooner than expected (sister being very irresponsible with 2 pit pups), and after getting to know it and training, I thought I could possibly find something for it to do. Seems pretty interesting and a good way to bond.

Hello again, sorry for the many posts but had more questions. I'm guessing the APA/UPF/IWPA do not have any breed restrictions? It sounds like something I could really get into and get people I know into it also possibly, so just trying to gather as much information as I can.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Your correct, they don't have breed restrictions. UKC you have to have a LP# and your dog must be fixed. APA and IWPA I don't believe they have to be fixed at all, you just show up at a show with the fee and your good


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

Darkmoon said:


> Your correct, they don't have breed restrictions. UKC you have to have a LP# and your dog must be fixed. APA and IWPA I don't believe they have to be fixed at all, you just show up at a show with the fee and your good



Awesome, thank you very much for all the information.


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

How about supplements for dogs? 

I workout/lift weights, and I take supplements to help with recovery and such. Is there safe ones for dogs? Have you heard of people using them for weight pull dogs?


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Darkmoon said:


> Your correct, they don't have breed restrictions. UKC you have to have a LP# and your dog must be fixed. APA and IWPA I don't believe they have to be fixed at all, you just show up at a show with the fee and your good


 I have a question...since you live in Michigan have you ever competed in the Kalkaska Winterfest weight pull?? If so are you going to do it this year?? If you are then I might see you there because I will be there competing as well in the sled dog races!!!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

l2andom said:


> How about supplements for dogs?
> 
> I workout/lift weights, and I take supplements to help with recovery and such. Is there safe ones for dogs? Have you heard of people using them for weight pull dogs?


Sorry for such a late response. I'm no good with supplements and I haven't gotten any straight answers on what to use. I know MSM is a must and I guess most people use people grade because it's so much cheaper and better quality. Glucosamine is another thing to add to their diet but agian, I'm not sure what people use. It's the one thing I've never gotten a clear answer on. 



MusherChic said:


> I have a question...since you live in Michigan have you ever competed in the Kalkaska Winterfest weight pull?? If so are you going to do it this year?? If you are then I might see you there because I will be there competing as well in the sled dog races!!!


I've never done IWPA before, I would LOVE to though. My dog just tore his CCL so no WPing for us for a while. Might be able to be back pulling middle of the year next year if everything works out. Might have to check it out anyways and make a trip there for fun.


----------

